# King - Boateng: il primo singolo del calciatore. Video.



## admin (20 Agosto 2018)

Kevin Prince Boateng si è dato al rap. L'attaccante del Sassuolo, ex Milan, ha registrato il primo singolo da titolo "King".

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2018)

sobrietà a fiumi


----------



## Milanista (20 Agosto 2018)

Un vero esempio di valori per i più giovani


----------



## bmb (20 Agosto 2018)

Che trash


----------



## SmokingBianco (20 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2018)

Orologi, palle da biliardo e macchine. Belle cose


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2018)

Vi dico la mia visto che è il mio lavoro, il prodotto non è neanche male. 

Volevano far uscire un qualcosa per una determinata fascia di persone/età/livello culturale e ci sono riusciti , è al pari dei Trapper neri che fanno sempre la stessa cosa da 10 anni ma guadagnano piu di Messi e CR7 insieme. 

Che poi il prodotto finale sia per noi italiani una M è un altro conto ma professionalmente è un prodotto ben confezionato.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Agosto 2018)

50 cent


----------



## Victorss (21 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>



E' sempre stato uno dei più tamarri che io abbia mai visto sia in campo che fuori, ma Dio quanto l'ho amato negli anni del Milan!
Boa sei proprio la tamarittudine fatta persona ahahahahah


----------

